# slim fit shirts



## haroldsk8

does anyone know some cheap slim fit shirts for screen printing i have used gildan 64000 but my supplier( jiffys.com) doesnt have too many colors to choose from and the ones i need are in purple i would appreciate if anyone know a site where i can get them


----------



## dptk

how cheap do you need ?


----------



## haroldsk8

i can prob spend like around 4 dollars up to 5 am just recently started my company and my budget its not that big thats why i was using the gildan cuz they are like 3.85 per shirt the price is good but the option of colors is not that big


----------



## Clan Co

gidian 2000 has a lot of colors. google wholesale blank t shirts or wholesale blank shirts and you will find dozens of suppliers


----------



## haroldsk8

are they slim fit tho? cuz those are the ones i need


----------



## Clan Co

so far the only good slim fit I have found are bella. they are a little higher than what I am paying for gidian but they are really nice shirts. the gidian are simmer fit. I just thought that gidian seems to have the most colors it might be your supplier that has the limited colors


----------



## girliemomma

I have to agree with clan, bella is probably your best bet. However, I have seen some pretty cheap American Apparel ladies shirts on ebay in the last few weeks.


----------



## Clan Co

I get my slim ladies on specials. look at bargin stores like 99 cents and Khols. you would be suprise what you can find. The ones I buy are good quality soft cotton and are very cheap. If you are looking for a specific color that may not help.


----------



## haroldsk8

yes am actually looking for some purple slim fit shirts for guys not girls


----------



## Clan Co

oh sorry. gidian is a good shirt then I love the 64000 but why are you paying so much for them if there mens? I am getting the 64000 for under $2. my supplier says the Hanes® Combed Ring-spun Fashion Tee - 4980 is the sub for the gidian and they do look the same. I had to get some cause they were out of xl. hope this helps. McCreary's Tees is oh so picky about wholesalers but if you get by that they are great.


----------



## Clan Co

oops no purple. Gildan heavyweight cotton 5000 is a good shirt and they have purple


----------



## ArtIsMyLife

I am also looking for slim fit shirts similar to american apparel but for a better price. How are the Gildan shirts you have been using? Are the sleeves slim fit as well? My biggest problem is the sleeves end up being too small or too big?


----------



## dptk

If you are willing to spend $4-$5 per shirt and are looking for AA quality, why not just buy AA ?


----------



## ArtIsMyLife

I like the FIT of them but I have had complaints/troubles on the longevity/quality of the actual garments and are wanting to try out something new.


----------

